# Ever tried the Squaw Peak 50 Miler



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Starting in Provo Canyon there is a loop foot race that runs all the way to hobble creek then east to Wallsburg then back down South Fork. Talk about an awesome scenic loop with awesome hunting as well: 
*



*


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know how you guys do it. I just got winded opening a snickers bar. 

Seriously though, you guys are an inspiration. I only did 4 miles today, and I'm done. Great video as usual.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good Lord,Im out of breath from just watching! You guys are awesome:thumb:


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

That seems like the complete opposite of fun.


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

That is pretty incredible. I thought my 8 mile run was tiring! 

Pretty cool videos by the way!


----------

